# One of my cats is losing intelligence



## kindyroot (Apr 17, 2009)

A few weeks after he was born, one of my four kitten started showing apparent signs of intelligence, he was feeling almost like a human being .. some months have passed now but he looks dumber and dumber, I don't know what this has to do with .. any ideas?

PS: the other kitten get the same food and everything but look increasingly more clever!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

kindyroot said:


> ...I don't know what this has to do with .. any ideas?


Anthropomorphism? 

They're kittens. Just let them be the babies they are without trying to assign intelligence, or a lack of, until they are much more mature.


----------



## kindyroot (Apr 17, 2009)

Okay  thanks :wink:


----------

